# طريقة تصنيع مزيل البقع



## mostaghfer (14 يوليو 2012)

*اريد طريقة تصنيع مزيل للبقع وجزيتم خيرا*


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (15 يوليو 2012)

السيد المحترم ماهى انواع البقع وما حاملها بمعنى بقع على الاقمشه ام ماذا ونوع البقع بويات و غراء ودهون وشحوم ودم وصدا و حبر الخ اى منها تريد ازالته


----------

